# Avalon Pier



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

lost about a 50' section in close to the shore. End is still standing. If i could get the pic from my phone to here, I would post it.

Also reported.....Avon Pier lost some although not confirmed.


----------



## obxrules (Sep 26, 2009)

Avalon pier is cut out in 2 sections. I don't think we have seen the worst yet worried about sound side flooding.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

This is a sad sight. 










this pic is from Avalon pier's facebook page


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

yea i just saw that on the news,its a shame the outer banks is having another round of this weather so soon after the devastation last year. anybody no how the temp. bridge held up ? our prayers are with all the people affected on the island and may god somehow spare yall a little this time......


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

then you have a newer pic. The one I have only has 1 section gone.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

temp bridge is still there but the water is deck height ... some blacktop damage in the area of it


----------



## Kingfish258 (Jun 30, 2010)

Very sad! I was headed back in 2 weeks......


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

They say they plan to rebuild. 





<p style="width:320px"><a href="http://www.wavy.com/dpp/weather/hurricane/hurricane-sandy-damages-avalon-fishing-pier#" target="_blank">Hurricane Sandy damages Avalon pier</a></p>

News Video.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

That task will be more complicated. The end has fallen in.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thrifty, it looks like the end is still ther on the webcam,at least a portion of it.has anybody heard from n.h. pier?i know they were doing some work before the storm hit.as for obx,it looks like a few boards have popped and the bar is still there(oh by the way jennettes is just fine!!lol!!!)


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The end is not there


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Dang, my turf got lucky, and jennetes should be fine lol, if that pier, mercers, or ocp ever falls its time to go lol. Well, if yall wanna come do some fishin with me ur welcome to it. We have our drum run in august though


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

My grandmother (Betty Scott) works at the Avalon pier. I'll have to call her and ask about it.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I herad some news today that they might not rebuild..........


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> I herad some news today that they might not rebuild..........


That would be a tragedy . . .


----------

